# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  अमर बलिदानी बालक वीर हकीकत राय

## shriram

अमर बलिदानी बालक वीर हकीकत राय 
http://www.mahashakti.org.in/2007/03/blog-post_11.html




पंजाब के सियालकोट मे सन् 1719 मे जन्*में वीर हकीकत राय जन्*म से ही कुशाग्र बुद्धि के बालक थे। 
यह बालक 4-5 वर्ष की आयु मे ही इतिहास तथा संस्*कृत आदि विषय का पर्याप्*त अध्*ययन कर लिया था। 
10 वर्ष की आयु मे फारसी पढ़ने के लिये मौलबी के पास मज्जित मे भेजा गया, 
वहॉं के मुसलमान छात्र हिन्*दू बालको तथा हिन्*दू देवी देवताओं को अपशब्*द कहते थे। 
बालक हकीकत उन सब के कुतर्को का प्रतिवाद करता और उन मुस्लिम छात्रों को वाद-विवाद मे पराजित कर देता।
 एक दिन मौलवी की अनुपस्तिथी मे मुस्लिम छात्रों ने हकीकत राय को खूब मारा पीटा। 
बाद मे मौलवी के आने पर उन्*होने हकीकत की शिकायत तक कर दी कि इसने बीबी फातिमा को गाली दिया है। 
यह बाद सुन कर मौलवी बहुत नाराज हुऐ और हकीकत राय को शहर के काजी के सामने प्रस्*तुत किया। 
बालक के परिजनो के द्वारा लाख सही बात बताने के बाद भी काजी ने एक न सुनी और निर्णय सुनाया कि शरह** के अनुसार इसके लिये सजा-ए-मौत है या बालक मुसलमान बन जाये।
माता पिता व सगे सम्*बन्धियों के कहने के यह कहने के बाद की मेरे लाल मुसलमान बन जा तू कम कम जिन्*दा ता रहेगा।
 किन्*तु वह बालक आने निश्*चय पर अडि़ग रहा और बंसत पंचमी सन 1734 करे जल्*लादों ने, 
एक गाली के कारण उसे फॉंसी दे दी, 
वह गाली जो मुस्लिम छात्रो ने खुद ही बीबी फातिमा को दिया था ,
न कि वीर हकीकत राय ने। 
इस प्राकर एक 10 वर्ष का बालक अपने धर्म और देश के लिये शहीद हो गया।



अमर बलिदानी बालक वीर हकीकत राय का चित्र -
https://voiceofpunjab.files.wordpres...hqiqat-rai.jpg

----------

